# Suggestions for trigger pull on Savage .17 HMR??



## CPAhunter (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey ya'll, I'm new to the forum here but it seems like you guys offer a lot of advice as I was reading though.

I just purchased a Savage Model 93R17-FVSS and am very pleased with it. It shoots a very tight group even though the trigger pull is a little heavy. I was shooting through the same hole. I was told by another man I met at the gun shop that it was a 20 lb pull? I don't exactly know.

But if you guys have any insight on possible options I could do to make the trigger pull a lilttle lighter. Thanks!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

20 would be nearly impossible to pull, the guy is out of his mind. It is probably closer to 8 pounds, it could use lightening though.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The gun you have has about a 5 to 5-1/2 pound pull which is heavy. Go over to rimfirecentral.com and look in the "other gun section". click on Savage and then do a search on trigger pull. No wait, here is the link I'm talking about.
http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/sh ... hp?t=46774

Now while you are there do a search on trigger spring replacement. Someone has posted complete details with pictures on what spring to use and how to drop test it when through. Believe it or not it is a certain papermate ball-point pen spring. You'll have to shop around town to find that pen though.

The modifications will take you 30-60 minutes and are very simple to do, but when you are through you should have the pull down to around 3 pounds or less. Works like a dream ............ I know as I have a Savage .17HMR with bull barrel , though it is not stainless like yours. If I can find the section to the spring mod I'll post it for you. BTW, my gun has a crisp pull that really tightened up the groups.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Here is the link with pictures for the spring mod. It is for the Marlin but works the same on the savage as they both have almost identical springs.

http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/sh ... ate+spring


----------



## CPAhunter (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks a lot Gohon.

I have a question though.....

Do I have to do both the trigger spring and shim it to have a noticeable difference, or can I just do the spring. I don't trust myself trying to shim it.

Also, do they make the Accu-trigger for the model 93?

Thanks.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

From what I read the shim is the main thing on the Savage and the spring just adds a little extra touch. I done both since I already had it apart so I can't answer how much difference it would have been with just the shim.

As to the Accu-triggers I don't think they are on any of the rimfires nor will they fit as a after market item. You can buy adjustable replacement triggers for the 93 though. Basix makes them and MidwayUSA is one place that carries them for about $50-$60. I think they can be adjusted down to as low as a 1/2 pound pull which means you don't wanna breath with your finger on the trigger.


----------

